# Rash under breast? Anyone else have this?



## Chlobo

I'm quite an anxious person in general and I was just wondering if anyone else had this, I'm 18 weeks pregnant and around a week ago developed a red sometimes itchy hot rash on my breast at the bottom and on the side, it's very slightly on the other breast as well. Shown my doctor who said it looks like an infection and has put me on antibiotics, but I've been googling my symptoms and everything that comes up in the search is saying cancer this cancer that, I'm freaking out! :(


----------



## JessPape

We tend to sweet a little more during pregnancy, so wearing a bra or going bra less and the skin touching can cause a rash, and don't google anything. Its the worst thing you'll ever do. You told ur doctors, he wouldn't give u antibiotics if he thought it was more./


----------



## vtjess423

I've had something similar even when not pregnant and it happened again recently while pregnant. For me, I have a rather large chest and so I tend to get a heat rash under my breasts sometimes when I get hot and sweaty. I would tend to think yours is something similar to that and NOT cancer. I just try to keep the area clean and dry and usually it goes away in a day or so. I've even put some antibiotic type cream on it to help it clear up, though I don't know if that's OK while pregnant, but I can't see it would do any harm. Good Luck and I hope yours clears up soon!


----------



## sojourn

I have had this same thing. Not while pregnant, but just in general. The magical gift of being well-endowed! 
I had an ill fitting bra in the summer. The rubbing called a rash and then got infected. Antibiotics cleared it up quite nicely.


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

I've just gotten this during pregnancy. I Googled "heat rash" and it looks like the mild version of that. I am NOT well-endowed by any means, but I'm guessing it has to do with the fact that I'm suddenly more endowed than I was.


----------



## Chlobo

I don't have huge boobs, but they have got bigger than they were, pregnancy is just making me feel so vunrable. Thanks ladies x x


----------



## BlushingBride

I don't have large breasts either but before becoming pregnant I would get a rash under my bra line from sweating when I work out! Scared me because it looked like ring worm or chicken pox..but nope just a sweaty rash! I'm now noticing the spots on my lower back but I'm not concerned because I've been sweating a lot more now that I'm pregnant.


----------



## LoveSanrio

Get some A+D Ointment WITHOUT zinc oxide (it is in the brown and yellow tube) and put a thin layer on it when you can. It will help TREMENDOUSLY.


----------



## Ninagrrl

Most likely "heat rash" which is just irritation from excessive sweating. I've been getting one off and on. You have three options to try on it. First thing is antiperspirant deodorant during the day. It will sting a little when you put it on but it will help you sweat less. You can also put a little hydrocortisone cream at night and see if that helps. If all else fails, you can sometimes get a build up of yeast in moist folds of your skin and a little bit of over the counter miconazole cream morning and night might do the trick.

Also! If you are using any lotions or stretchmark creams on your stomach and breasts, try to avoid getting this on the undersides of your breasts or make sure that it is free of perfumes and other irritants.


----------



## cb1

I have has something similar in the past, here's what worked for me - after showering make sure the area is dry, and I mean properly dry, then apply a small amount of Sudocream, cleared it up in no time!


----------



## KellyLouise91

Dont worry atleast urs can be hidden lol mines in and around my belly button not very nice at all I jus keep it moisurised and clean i got mine examined as I thought it may br eczema coming back she also said it may have been irrated as I use baby oil to use my doppler so the baby oil ends up everywhere lol x


----------

